

Ask PG: Investors/Incubators hinder YC acceptance? - ivegotaquestion

So, I'm curious to know about two things. Does YC dislike or frown greatly upon a startup that has been through a previous incubator prior to enrolling in YC? i.e. say a company has been accepted into another incubator and they have accepted equity from them at a certain valuation, but the incubator's terms match YC's valuation, would this in any way prevent a company from being accepted?<p>A parallel question: say a company accepted a minority investment from an angel at the same/similar valuation as YC after accepting the program, would this be frowned upon as well?<p>Thanks!
======
pg
Slightly. Having been through another incubator is sort of like being a single
founder. We wouldn't reject an application just for that, but it counts
against you.

As for the second question, that would be a bad sign, because it would be so
stupid. After being accepted by YC you ought to be able to raise money at much
higher valuations.

